
Goodbye – Findx is shutting down - __ka
https://privacore.github.io/
======
tannhaeuser
I'm loving it how Fb makes a campaign about open data, yet blocks indie search
engines like findx.

Very informative post mortem; also includes the obligatory "incredible"
phrase.

Edit: didn't know Github, too, only allows Google and Bing. That's quite the
show stopper for gh IMHO. I guess we need a reciprocal data agreement of sort
such as "we don't link to sites which don't allow crawling"

